# Sick of TVmail



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

I want to have the ability to OPT out of TVmail on my Direct tv receivers on my account. Its annoying and mostly:nono: worthless information.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

icr2002 said:


> I want to have the ability to OPT out of TVmail on my Direct tv receivers on my account. Its annoying and mostly:nono: worthless information.


No, there is no option to OPT out.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

icr2002 said:



> I want to have the ability to OPT out of TVmail on my Direct tv receivers on my account. Its annoying and mostly:nono: worthless information.


I think it's better than not getting the information.

I'm paperless and without email and TVmail I would have to go find information on my own. IMHO, TVmail has a valid purpose.

Mike


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

Why does it annoy you so much? Just ignore it. You don't have to read it.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I resent the fact that the same mail, with an annoying icon, appears on every DVR, with no way to delete it from one place, on all DVRs. I wish I could opt out also.. Everything is networked together using the official, support MRV. There should be a way to read the mail once, and delete it everywhere.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A simple "delete all" option addition would be nice.


----------



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

Microbeta, I never said they should stop it for everyone. I want to be able to make a check on my account online and it stops sending it to my receivers. Its annoying to see the envelope on my screen every 24 hours. Yes i have in last 4 days had a new tvmail message, each day. I can opt out of email and opt out of snAil mail and phone solicitations from Direct tv. Why not TvMAIL?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's just a little icon. Ignore it.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Why is it such a big deal? I guess I don't understand.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

i don't think it's that big of a deal but it'd be nice to have mail directed to one receiver as opposed to all of them in the house...i would think that'd be an easy enough application...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

icr2002 said:


> Microbeta, I never said they should stop it for everyone. I want to be able to make a check on my account online and it stops sending it to my receivers. Its annoying to see the envelope on my screen every 24 hours. Yes i have in last 4 days had a new tvmail message, each day. I can opt out of email and opt out of snAil mail and phone solicitations from Direct tv. Why not TvMAIL?





Hoosier205 said:


> It's just a little icon. Ignore it.


I was thinking the same thing. It is not like the envelope takes up half the screen and flashes continually until you finally read it..

I've become so a custom to ignoring the icon that I had even forgotten the feature existed.

Let me ask, does it bother you to have the lock icon (for parental controls) in the channel banner as well?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm glad they're sending them... nice reminders to some free stuff...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

tvmail or more guide ads...glad they went with tvmail but the ability to delete all (including deleting unread) is needed.
those that don't find it annoying, good for you. many do find it annoying.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

TVmail I'm OK with. But the increased number of guide banner ads I've noticed in the past week...well don't get me started...


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

HarryD said:


> I'm glad they're sending them... *nice reminders to some free stuff*...


+1


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Personally, I like the TV mail for reminders about free previews. I don't find the little mail icon to be annoying, but obviously others do. I bet there are plenty of subscribers that haven't noticed it or don't have a clue why its there. Probably not the educated subscribers posting here, but the average subscriber.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I remember posts saying that folks wished DirecTV would take better advantage of TVmail.

Now they do, and we have posts saying that folks wished DirecTV would stop using TVmail.

*sigh*

Damned if you do, damned if you don't ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dmurphy said:


> I remember posts saying that folks wished DirecTV would take better advantage of TVmail.
> 
> Now they do, and we have posts saying that folks wished DirecTV would stop using TVmail.
> 
> ...


I recall that same circular loop too..


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

The only issue I have is with my legacy receiver in the bedroom, an old RCA DRD 480E; the green power light flashes brightly at regular intervals to remind me there is a "message". It's enough to light up the whole room for an instant and is quite annoying. I've tried covering it with black tape, but the perforated top of the receiver allows the light to flash through the top! Covering that overheats the receiver. 

Just stop sending the stupid messages!

Thank you...


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Podkayne said:


> The only issue I have is with my legacy receiver in the bedroom, an old RCA DRD 480E; the green power light flashes brightly at regular intervals to remind me there is a "message". It's enough to light up the whole room for an instant and is quite annoying. I've tried covering it with black tape, but the perforated top of the receiver allows the light to flash through the top! Covering that overheats the receiver.
> 
> Just stop sending the stupid messages!
> 
> Thank you...


Sounds like it might be time for an upgrade.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Just pretend it's not there,i really don't know what else to tell you.I view mine from time to time not the most useful feature but it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Sounds like it might be time for an upgrade.


Or a tiny drill bit and a little courage.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

All the OP did was suggest that it would be nice if we had the ability to opt out. I agree it would be a nice option. With that said, the mail icon doesn't bother me and almost all the info is useless to me.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

What is most annoying is that they have to give you the same information one every single receiver/DVR.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A simple "delete all" option addition would be nice.


That's what I want!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't mind it, but with 6 receivers, it gets a little bit annoying to delete them from all of those machines. A "delete all from all receivers" might be nice too, or the ability to turn it on and off too would be helpful. These are reasonable options I think.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I don't mind it, but with 6 receivers, it gets a little bit annoying to delete them from all of those machines. *A "delete all from all receivers" might be nice too*, or the ability to turn it on and off too would be helpful. These are reasonable options I think.


You betcha!


----------



## Tulsacoker (Jun 1, 2010)

icr2002 said:


> I want to have the ability to OPT out of TVmail on my Direct tv receivers on my account. Its annoying and mostly:nono: worthless information.


So you don't like going out to your mail box either :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tulsacoker said:


> So you don't like going out to your mail box either :lol:


Now that you mention it...


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Tulsacoker said:


> So you don't like going out to your mail box either :lol:


I dont know about anyone else but I dont have 4 mailboxes to go out to.

I agree there should be a delete from all or an option to turn it off. If I could turn it off to three of the receivers that would be cool too.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

You don't have to delete anything just don't open it up.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I find it very handy for some of the free previews that I may have forgotten about (HD Extra Pack, NBA League Pass, etc).


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

At least when you turn your tv on, it doesn't have audio that says "You've got mail." Now that would be annoying.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jdh8668 said:


> At least when you turn your tv on, it doesn't have audio that says "You've got mail." Now that would be annoying.


SHHH!

Stop giving them ideas!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Would be nice:

1) Delete from all receivers. Read on one receiver, delete from all afterwards. I do like receiving the messages, but don't always read the messages on the same receiver, so would like to read anywhere, but then delete each individual message from all after reading the message the first time. Very much appreciate the TVMail system, for the nice reminders and announcements.

2) While the receivers are communicating , have caller-id go to every H2x/HR2x receiver that's networked, which in my case is all (but all don't have a phone connection).


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont even notice the icon anymore, glad it is easy to forget about because I would hate having to delete all the messages.

On my old Sony receiver it had a blinking message light, then you had to do something when you got a message.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Would be nice:
> 
> 1) Delete from all receivers. Read on one receiver, delete from all afterwards. I do like receiving the messages, but don't always read the messages on the same receiver, so would like to read anywhere, but then delete each individual message from all after reading the message the first time. Very much appreciate the TVMail system, for the nice reminders and announcements.
> 
> 2) While the receivers are communicating , have caller-id go to every H2x/HR2x receiver that's networked, which in my case is all (but all don't have a phone connection).


(Man, I can't believe I'm doing this but...)

+1!


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

I like seeing the message because I think there might be a new channel or something. But sometimes they send the same stupid message a few times over a few days and it's not even important. I think TVMail is a good idea though.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't even notice TV Mail or any of the associated notification mechanisms.

In fact I just poked my nose in there over the weekend for laughs and found 4 unread messages in there.

Today, there are still 4 unread messages in there. It doesn't do anthing that distracts or annoys me and it does not change my viewing habits in any way so it is really a non-issue to me.

Everyone is naturally entitled to their own likes and dislikes and I am far from a promoter of TV Mail but I am truly curious as to what it is about TV Mail that is so troublesome to others. 

I find it so easy to ignore that I don't even need to "choose" to ignore it...it just happens.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd also like a "delete all" for recordings in a series, or to have a delete for the series folder and everything in it while leaving the entry in the Series Manager.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

D* marketing did a survey about this not too long ago, and trust me TvMail was the least "bothersome" option of the choices listed. There was not an option for "no communication"; they are marketing after all 

With that being said, a "delete all" option would be nice.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bt-rtp said:


> I'd also like a "delete all" for recordings in a series, or to have a delete for the series folder and everything in it while leaving the entry in the Series Manager.


Red button.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

BT-RTP - If the "cursor" is on top of the folder containing the recordings you want to delete, press the red button or "double dash" (pressing the dash key twice).

Also, pressing double dash on top of the TV Mail subject will delete the message without opening it. That is how I delete the message on all of my extra DVRs.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Also, pressing double dash on top of the TV Mail subject will delete the message without opening it. That is how I delete the message on all of my extra DVRs.


That's what I do when I am bored. Otherwise, I ignore the TV Mail on any DVR other than my "main" DVR.

Didn't we have this conversation just a few months ago?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

icr2002 said:


> I want to have the ability to OPT out of TVmail on my Direct tv receivers on my account. Its annoying and mostly:nono: worthless information.


Absolutely disagree. It's one of the most useful ways to let me know about upcoming free promotions, special shows, etc.

Just ignore it if you don't like it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Why is it such a big deal? I guess I don't understand.


I don't understand either.

I've never even checked TVMail and never even notice the icon or that it exists.

The only time I'm reminded that it's there is via threads like this.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I don't like the mail either. It seems like we will go for 3 or 4 days without any then all of sudden there'll be 2 messages. I have only 4 receivers and it sucks having to go to each receiver and delete the messages. Do I Really Need to know that I'm getting a Free Trial of NBA League Pass when I am already a subscriber? No I don't think so. It's stupid.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't understand why you would delete them. Seriously, I've never even opened it and never even notice it. Off hand, I couldn't even tell you where it's located.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If you push dash twice on the remote you don't have to open them or even confirm you want to delete it. Open TV mail and push dash over and over until it is empty.

Same with recordings too if you are so inclined.


----------



## Cheif_Bigfoot (Sep 4, 2010)

I think in the two years that I've had D* I've actually found the information useful two, maybe three times. I don't like having to delete them from multiple receivers either. It is a very little thing but I just hate the icon there. The program reminders in the guide are very annoying as well. I'm a minimalist when it comes to interfaces and those little extra things annoy me. It shouldn't be hard to opt out or just disable it on the receiver. And yes none of those are really technically a concern or justifiable reason to find it bothersome, but I still do.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think some of you understand that you are asking to add a level of complexity to code just because a little icon annoys you. Especially those who ask for deletes across


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I don't think some of you understand that you are asking to add a level of complexity to code just because a little icon annoys you. Especially those who ask for deletes across


Umm with all due respect. Unless they are coding everything in assembly language I cry BS to that statement. Yes, it would be additional code, yes it would consume additional resources, but a menu option to ignore TvMail shouldn't be that hard to create and should cost D* less than a a few subscribers worth of churn.

While on this topic, didn't D* used to send late payment notices this way too? If they still do under some of the current privacy laws this could be construed as a violation (providing your kids receiver with a broadcast message about failure to pay a bill is not much different in a legal sense than calling and leaving a message stating you're payment is late on an answering machine which is covered by privacy statutes).

Regardless I have learned to ignore the icon, its not something worth losing sleep over.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea I think you're right...the late payment notice showed up as a black screen when you turned on the receiver......no picture. 

The mail Icon reminds me of free offers or specials coming up and new channels. The Lock icon (which is right next to it) doesn't. Get rid of lock icon before TVmail icon.

I hate channel banners more than anything. They make me not want to scroll through the Cinema channels at all. Nowadays I just skip them.

If the mail Icon still bothers people, put a piece of black electrical tape on your TV screen over the icon......that should annoy you less. :lol:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I like coding in assembly language...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> I remember posts saying that folks wished DirecTV would take better advantage of TVmail.
> 
> Now they do, and we have posts saying that folks wished DirecTV would stop using TVmail.
> 
> ...


There is a middle ground. DirecTV went from not using TVMail to abusing TVMail. Just look at all of the people in this thread that simply ignore it now. I don't want to see "Special Tip: Press power to turn on your TV!" but I do want to be notified of important things. But now, I just ignore everything because most of the messages are stupid.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

I preferred when they didn't acknowledge it's existence, personally. And yes, the mail icon is annoying.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Umm with all due respect. Unless they are coding everything in assembly language I cry BS to that statement. Yes, it would be additional code, yes it would consume additional resources, but a menu option to ignore TvMail shouldn't be that hard to create and should cost D* less than a a few subscribers worth of churn.


I was specifically talking about action across MRV, which many people were asking for.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

In the end...I like the TV Mail idea and how it is presented. 

I'd just like the option to be able to read and delete, as opposed to ignore and never read.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Don't the messages auto-delete after a certain amount of time?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I know that they do drop off, but not sure of the time frame. Also, I usually read them, so they may only drop off after you open them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ATARI said:


> Don't the messages auto-delete after a certain amount of time?


You mean like Dish HD channels do? :lol:

OK....yes..they do....I think they hang there for about 15 days....I'll have to check further on that...


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess I'm with the OP on this one.
I can't STAND the TVmail messages as well.
I don't think I've seen any message that I didn't already know about or that I already read about somewhere else (like here).
Really, do I need a TVmail message telling me what the green button does on my remote? 
I would rather just get all the messages in an email, rather than having to delete each message one by one on all my receivers.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

RVD26 said:


> I guess I'm with the OP on this one.
> I can't STAND the TVmail messages as well.
> I don't think I've seen any message that I didn't already know about or that I already read about somewhere else (like here).
> Really, do I need a TVmail message telling me what the green button does on my remote?
> I would rather just get all the messages in an email, rather than having to delete each message one by one on all my receivers.


Well, the vast majority of customers aren't reading about the types of messages TVmail is used for here or elsewhere.

As has been said before, you don't need to delete anything. Just leave them alone. They will self-delete. Just ignore the icon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since the TVMail is simply a non-intrusive icon on the main menu screen, and no one requires anyone to even look at it, let alone act upon it...its really no big deal. 

I'd be willing to bet 50%+ of folks never notice or never access that feature.

If one had the ability to "manage it" somehow (duration to keep it or else the ability to delete them all at once), I suspect 90% of the other 50% would be fine just as well.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Its amazing to me how much a little mail icon on the Info and Menu page can bother someone. It might be nice if they add options to delete, un-subcribe, etc. Although, I would rather they would spend the programming resources on some of the other items on the current wish list first [link]. This would be one of my favorites: "Negative padding" OPTION. The ability to schedule a recording to start late or end early by "N" minutes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since the TVMail is simply a non-intrusive icon on the main menu screen, and no one requires anyone to even look at it, let alone act upon it...its really no big deal.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet 50%+ of folks never notice or never access that feature.
> 
> If one had the ability to "manage it" somehow (duration to keep it or else the ability to delete them all at once), I suspect 90% of the other 50% would be fine just as well.


I rarely spend any time on the main menu screen so I usually miss that I even have any TVMail. Anytime I go into the menu it's usually for something specific and I have macros on my remote so the main menu just flashes by on the way to the To-Do list, History, or Menu Reset.

I actually would like to see another mail icon somewhere else like the Playlist so I know I have TVMail so I don't have manually check. 

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> I rarely spend any time on the main menu screen so I usually miss that I even have any TVMail. Anytime I go into the menu it's usually for something specific and I have macros on my remote so the main menu just flashes by on the way to the To-Do list, History, or Menu Reset.
> 
> I actually would like to see another mail icon somewhere else like the Playlist so I know I have TVMail so I don't have manually check.
> 
> Mike


Anything except "You've Got Mail". :eek2::lol:

Gosh I deplore that obnoxious announcement.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"MicroBeta" said:


> I rarely spend any time on the main menu screen so I usually miss that I even have any TVMail. Anytime I go into the menu it's usually for something specific and I have macros on my remote so the main menu just flashes by on the way to the To-Do list, History, or Menu Reset.
> 
> I actually would like to see another mail icon somewhere else like the Playlist so I know I have TVMail so I don't have manually check.
> 
> Mike


It is on the program info banner everytime you change a channel, etc.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> It is on the program info banner everytime you change a channel, etc.


I have a favorites list on my remote so I rarely key in channels. e.g. I just press the button next to the Discovery Channel icon and it goes.

I don't really pay attention to what happens next. Now I'll have to look more closely so I know when "I've got mail". 

Mike


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"MicroBeta" said:


> I have a favorites list on my remote so I rarely key in channels. e.g. I just press the button next to the Discovery Channel icon and it goes.
> 
> I don't really pay attention to what happens next. Now I'll have to look more closely so I know when "I've got mail".
> 
> Mike


Doesn't matter if you key in or not. It is the info banner. The one that has the program name. It always comes up.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Doesn't matter if you key in or not. It is the info banner. The one that has the program name. It always comes up.


What I meant was since I just press the one button I really don't pay attention to the banner. Now I'll have to occasionally look for the TVMail icon. 

mike


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"MicroBeta" said:


> What I meant was since I just press the one button I really don't pay attention to the banner. Now I'll have to occasionally look for the TVMail icon.
> 
> mike


You don't check what program is on?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

icr2002 said:


> I want to have the ability to OPT out of TVmail on my Direct tv receivers on my account. Its annoying and mostly:nono: worthless information.


I always used to say 'D* should use TVMail more often to alert us of new channels, etc.' I am now getting annoyed at the crap messages D* sends now.. I also wish I could opt out.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> You don't check what program is on?


Not usually. When it comes on, I know what's on. 

Mike


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

74 messages about TV mail?

I guess everything else must be working just fine...


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I also find it annoying - it's not a big deal it just bothers me. I call 90% of it spam.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Sim-X said:


> I also find it annoying - it's not a big deal it just bothers me. I call 90% of it spam.


I am with you there was a time not long ago I never received mail now it is out of control


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Absolutely disagree. It's one of the most useful ways to let me know about upcoming free promotions, special shows, etc.
> 
> Just ignore it if you don't like it.


To recap; you like the feature therefore other people should not have the chance to opt out (which doesn't affect you).

Nice.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

bjdotson said:


> To recap; you like the feature therefore other people should not have the chance to opt out (which doesn't affect you).
> 
> Nice.


No need to opt out. Simply ignore the icon.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> No need to opt out. Simply ignore the icon.


I like TVmail, but what is wrong with giving people a choice? The OP asked for an option to opt out. I do not think that is unreasonable.


----------



## Darcaine (Aug 31, 2009)

I too want the ability to disable the feature.

I don't want it taken away completely, I just want the ability to cut off something that is so completely and utterly useless to me that I'm almost offended that I'm forced to even have it associated with my account.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Darcaine said:


> I too want the ability to disable the feature.
> 
> I don't want it taken away completely, I just want the ability to cut off something that is so completely and utterly useless to me that I'm almost offended that I'm forced to even have it associated with my account.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Why? Seriously...why does it matter? It's a tiny little icon that does nothing to interfere with your enjoyment of whatever you happen to be watching. You don't have to check it. You don't have to delete anything from it. You don't even have to notice it. Pretend it isn't there. Of all the things you could focus your attention on and complain about...this is it?


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

I find it annoying as well...a simple way to delete all of it would be all I could ask.

I rarely find anything in there that is useful...especially with access to this place.

I know it's not for ME in particular but the icon bugs me...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

They self-delete. Just leave them alone and they will drop off automatically.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

I hate it too...annoys the hell outta me. Never nothing I wanna read anyway. Give us a "opt out"


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

:nono2: Hands out the crying towels. Doesn't see what all the grief is about.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Being irritated by this is like being irritated by McDonalds serving salads, just because you'll never order one.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Being irritated by this is like being irritated by McDonalds serving salads, just because you'll never order one.


The Southwest Chicken Salad is one of the few reasons I ever go to McD's.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rkr0923 said:


> I hate it too...annoys the hell outta me. *Never nothing I wanna read anyway.* Give us a "opt out"


What annoys me more is reading poor sentence structure on an internet forum.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> What annoys me more is reading poor sentence structure on an internet forum.


I'll +1 to that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> I'll +1 to that.


Don't you mean, "yuppperz i shur agrea wif ya i do?"


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

[sarcasm]
Man, I never use the parental lock. I want the ability to take that annoying unlocked lock icon off my screen.
[/sarcasm]

I really don't see a difference here. Yup, if my light blinked, I can see it. But it is just an icon on the screen that you do not have to do anything with at all.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Some things on TV Mail are informative, others not so much. What's really hysterical though is how they haven't figured out how to separate their regular junk emails looking new customers from existing customers who've Opted In as part of a requirement for a discount of some sort.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually like the TV mail feature. I thought that TV Mail was useful when I first signed up with the origiginal USSB and DBS days of Directv. The TV Mail would provide information for previews and other communications. 

I wish that TV Mail would let me know that my bill is available for preview. That would be real helpful


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Turtles!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

eandras said:


> I wish that TV Mail would let me know that my bill is available for preview. That would be real helpful


In it's current form, DirecTV can't target messages like that.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> What annoys me more is reading poor sentence structure on an internet forum.


kinda like Smartasses who think they are better than everyone else


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> What annoys me more is reading poor sentence structure on an internet forum.


Waaaay too funny! If we get to list our minor annoyances, then this one is only second to undesired phone calls. One shouldn't have to use Babel Fish to extract meaning from a post.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I use the TVmail feature. I don't mind it, but I don't think it is unreasonable to suggest that there be a way to opt out of those messages. I also think that being able delete the tvmails on all receivers from a single receiver is a good idea. 

As to the tone of this thread, I've learned that you can't make a simple suggestion without people jumping all over you and/or ridiculing you. A simple discussion listing why you like or dislike the feature is apparently not possible.

Very nice.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Sounds like it might be time for an upgrade.


But this receiver is perfect for unplugging from the bedroom and carrying in the RV. The RV carries an old single LNB Sony dish that is very easy to deploy and align when I get set up. Many campgrounds have no cable but a "clear view of the southern sky". The newer receivers have multi-LNB dishes that are a bear to get lined up right in the field. That single LNB doesn't even need to be level to find "The 101", which is all you need for this receiver.

So please, stop flashing my light!! (Or my crack this baby open and clip the wire that feeds power to that particular LED).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Podkayne said:


> But this receiver is perfect for unplugging from the bedroom and carrying in the RV. The RV carries an old single LNB Sony dish that is very easy to deploy and align when I get set up. Many campgrounds have no cable but a "clear view of the southern sky". The newer receivers have multi-LNB dishes that are a bear to get lined up right in the field. That single LNB doesn't even need to be level to find "The 101", which is all you need for this receiver.
> 
> So please, stop flashing my light!! (Or my crack this baby open and clip the wire that feeds power to that particular LED).


Just put duct or electrical tape over the light. I did that for the very bright lights on my HR in the bedroom.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Just put duct or electrical tape over the light. I did that for the very bright lights on my HR in the bedroom.


As he mentioned earlier in the thread, he's tried that. The light is so bright it shines through the vent holes in the top of the receiver.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bjdotson said:


> As to the tone of this thread, I've learned that you can't make a simple suggestion without people jumping all over you and/or ridiculing you. A simple discussion listing why you like or dislike the feature is apparently not possible.


Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TVmail told me about _The Walking Dead_

What's wrong with that?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The other day, TVMAIL on my R15 advised me that the HD EXTRA PACK was having a "free preview". Whoppee!! The R15 is an SD DVR and even though I have an R22 I don't have DirecTV HD.

I like the TVMAIL messages about channel moves, programming updates, and free previews but only the ones I can enjoy please! Actually, I wish they would get rid of those OBNOXIOUS ads in the guide and convey that info via TVMAIL instead.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"ThomasM" said:


> The other day, TVMAIL on my R15 advised me that the HD EXTRA PACK was having a "free preview". Whoppee!! The R15 is an SD DVR and even though I have an R22 I don't have DirecTV HD.


So? A free preview may entice someone to upgrade.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> So? A free preview may entice someone to upgrade.


A free preview *that they can't see* may entice them to upgrade?


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> TVmail told me about _The Walking Dead_
> 
> What's wrong with that?


We only have the option to watch it in blurry 4x3 SD.

TV Mail has long ago become what junk paper mail is. Mostly ignored because it's constantly trying to sell you stuff, so any actual relevant info is lost. I don't even check it anymore because as soon as I clear the icon, some other useless junk shows up.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> TVmail told me about _The Walking Dead_
> 
> What's wrong with that?


Only thing wrong is that AMC is in SD with D*.

My co-worker with DISH (which has AMC in HD) is recording it for me on DVD.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Jeremy W" said:


> A free preview that they can't see may entice them to upgrade?


It's an ad for the service.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Only thing wrong is that AMC is in SD with D*.
> 
> My co-worker with DISH (which has AMC in HD) is recording it for me on DVD.


He's recording it in SD though. But if you watch it on a decent upscaling DVD player it will look better than SD.


----------



## mrski57 (Dec 17, 2008)

i delete all the junk when i delete my caller id every 2 weeks.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mrski57 said:


> i delete all the junk when i delete my caller id every 2 weeks.


Why do you even bother deleting either of them? If you leave them alone, the oldest ones drop off by themselves.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

It's annoying because I have to check just to see if it's something I need to know. It's a waste of my time on 6 receivers.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mrski57 said:


> i delete all the junk when i delete my caller id every 2 weeks.


I just looked and I have three messages. I haven't looked at least a year so I wonder how long it takes to auto-delete. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jgriffin7 said:


> It's annoying because I have to check just to see if it's something I need to know. It's a waste of my time on 6 receivers.


Why would you check them on all 6 receivers? Check them on one, if you want to at all, and then leave the others to self-delete.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I just looked and I have three messages. I haven't looked at least a year so I wonder if it auto-deletes. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


They do. There have been several messages lately. If they hadn't auto-deleted and you hadn't checked them in a year...you would have had to scroll through a few pages of them.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

"Hoosier205" said:


> Why would you check them on all 6 receivers? Check them on one, if you want to at all, and then leave the others to self-delete.


Suppose I check them on one. Then a day or so later I'm in a different room and notice the envelope. How am to know if a new message had been added since checking in the first room? A 'mark all as read on all receivers' would be handy.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

pssst!
*This will become a non issue once the HMC is released...*

Not that it's actually an issue as it is. :lol:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

joed32 said:


> He's recording it in SD though. But if you watch it on a decent upscaling DVD player it will look better than SD.


It will be 16x9 and I do have an upconverting DDV player.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> :nono2: Hands out the crying towels. Doesn't see what all the grief is about.


I find it annoying that this post still lives. I mean really people, nothing better to do?? Talk about pick the most minor issue you can, and beat the horse with it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> I mean really people, nothing better to do??


I agree. You have nothing better to do than post in a thread about a topic you clearly don't care about?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

elwaylite said:


> I find it annoying that this post still lives. I mean really people, nothing better to do?? Talk about pick the most minor issue you can, and beat the horse with it.


This thread is like a digital version of "The Jerry Springer Show"!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I agree. You have nothing better to do than post in a thread about a topic you clearly don't care about?


I was bored, and am enjoying myself at some of these folks expense.

There are some things that fall in the whiny category, and TV Mail is one.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> This thread is like a digital version of "The Jerry Springer Show"!


Next thing we'll see is the big TV Mail Scandal on MSNBC, Fox and CNN.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

elwaylite said:


> Next thing we'll see is the big TV Mail Scandal on MSNBC, Fox and CNN.


Yup......these people need to be burped!


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

elwaylite said:


> I find it annoying that this post still lives. I mean really people, nothing better to do?? Talk about pick the most minor issue you can, and beat the horse with it.


Right. Because a DBS chatboard is the wrong place to talk about DBS features you like/dislike.

Oh, and i personally like TVMAIL. I just think D* runs the risk for ruining a potentially useful feature by sending all these messages with little tips and such. I basically never click there because there is always some uninformative junk.

In the days when I had my DirecTIVO boxes, it seemed like you only got those messages when they had useful info to share - like a free programming weekend or something like that.

Anyway, no biggie. Easy enough to ignore.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

E91 said:


> Right. Because a DBS chatboard is the wrong place to talk about DBS features you like/dislike.
> 
> Oh, and i personally like TVMAIL. I just think D* runs the risk for ruining a potentially useful feature by sending all these messages with little tips and such. I basically never click there because there is always some uninformative junk.
> 
> ...


I didn't think the free preview of HD Extra was uninformative. 

Mike


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

If I remember correctly, it wasn't very long ago that people were complaining that TVMail wasn't used enough.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I didn't think the free preview of HD Extra was uninformative.
> 
> Mike


That, to me, is the perfect use of TVmail. Letting viewers know about some cool free preview.

What is less useful is a tip on how to use some feature.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

There used to be too little TV Mail.
Now there seems to be too much.

Think DirecTV will ever get it "just right." 

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"E91" said:


> That, to me, is the perfect use of TVmail. Letting viewers know about some cool free preview.
> 
> What is less useful is a tip on how to use some feature.


Except we get people here who complain that you need to be in some secret society to know undocumented or little documented features. There are a lot of folks who don't know what the green button is for.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Except we get people here who complain that you need to be in some secret society to know undocumented or little documented features. There are a lot of folks who don't know what the green button is for.


Do you think those people are reading their TVmail and then implementing the tips? I doubt it.


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

People have to b**** about something delete the darn thin.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> If I remember correctly, it wasn't very long ago that people were complaining that TVMail wasn't used enough.


You do remember correctly, but I fail to see how that matters. DirecTV took it to the other extreme, which IMO is actually worse.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> There used to be too little TV Mail.
> Now there seems to be too much.
> 
> Think DirecTV will ever get it "just right."
> ...


What would "just right" be and who's call is it?

It's apparent to me that there are quite a few opinions about what we should and shouldn't be getting in TVMail. So, who gets to decide what's enough and what's useful? :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

E91 said:


> That, to me, is the perfect use of TVmail. Letting viewers know about some cool free preview.
> 
> What is less useful is a tip on how to use some feature.


Is is less useful?

Let's say someone isn't a member of an online forum. How are they supposed to know about those features and tips?

They may be less useful to you but as some point you had to learn how to do it. Even if it's a feature you don't think is useful, I'm sure somebody does.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> You do remember correctly, but I fail to see how that matters. DirecTV took it to the other extreme, which IMO is actually worse.


To what extreme did DirecTV go? When I looked the other day I had three TVMail messages...Three! That's going to an extreme. I get several times that in my Junk email folder everyday with an order of magnitude more in my online Spam folder.

My online spam folder had 753 emails in it last month. Three TVMail messages over a few week period is completely inconsequential.

Mike


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Six days and 140 posts later and they're still whining about TVMail.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> To what extreme did DirecTV go? When I looked the other day I had three TVMail messages...Three! That's going to an extreme. I get several times that in my Junk email folder everyday with an order of magnitude more in my online Spam folder.
> 
> My online spam folder had 753 emails in it last month. Three TVMail messages over a few week period is completely inconsequential.
> 
> Mike


I checked one DVR (which I have owned for several years) and I have never looked at TVMail before on and found a total of 4 messages. I can live with that..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Six days and 140 posts later and they're still whining about TVMail.


!rolling


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

E91 said:


> Do you think those people are reading their TVmail and then implementing the tips? I doubt it.


I have no idea. But it is a mechanism of information delivery so I can't blame them for using it. When trying to get information out to the masses, you use multiple devices and get who you can how you can. The mechanism is so simple, if you get 1% of the customers, it is worth it.

Like mass mailings, informercials or telemarketers. I don't know personally anyone who they work on but they must or they wouldn't happen. But they are all so cheap that any return is worth it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> I have no idea. But it is a mechanism of information delivery so I can't blame them for using it. When trying to get information out to the masses, you use multiple devices and get who you can how you can. The mechanism is so simple, if you get 1% of the customers, it is worth it.
> 
> Like mass mailings, informercials or telemarketers. I don't know personally anyone who they work on but they must or they wouldn't happen. But they are all so cheap that any return is worth it.


TVMail is like regular mail.

It may have some information you are interested in...it may have some "junk" mail.

...and like regular mail...you can pick what you want to read...and discard the rest.

Seems simple enough...even a caveman can do it.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd MUCH rather have them use TVMail for communications than inserting the information in the guide like they were doing before. That was annoying. Having it all in one place that I can quickly go through or even ignore is the right way for these types of messages. "-" "-" is your friend.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Six days and 140 posts later and they're still whining about TVMail.


Who is forcing you to read this thread?


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

Agree. TVMail is very annoying and like _all_ other advertising/marketing offered it needs to have the ability to opt out. Period. Those that want it opt-in those that don't opt-out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> Who is forcing you to read this thread?


!rolling

That's one of your best posts to date.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Who is forcing you to read this thread?


No one. It seems to me MysteryMan is just pondering the situation. 

Mike


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I have 9 receivers (and a large monthly bill to match but that's not important)...

I do get a bit tired of having the TVmail on every freakin receiver... Would love to be able to opt all but one or two out of receiving it.

Simple, several key receivers that can spew forth whatever information is sent down while the rest remain clear. 

Seriously, I would be more apt to read it then rather than just delete on sight.

Don "stuff I care about I seek out" Bolton


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> No one. It seems to me MysteryMan is just pondering the situation.
> 
> Mike


Now if that obnoxious, boisterous, loud, and stupid AOL "You've Got Mail" announcement was used - I'd be all over pulling out wires. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Now if that obnoxious, boisterous, loud, and stupid AOL "You've Got Mail" announcement was used - I'd be all over pulling out wires. :lol:


I just Love Hearing That Sound As It Tells Me I Am Loved And Someone Is Sending Me Their Love!!!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

sonofjay said:


> Agree. TVMail is very annoying and like _all_ other marketing offered it needs to have the ability to opt out. Period. Those that want it opt-in those that don't opt-out.


Except that it is not usually MARKETING.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I just Love Hearing That Sound As It Tells Me I Am Loved And Someone Is Sending Me Their Love!!!


It aligns well to a flushing sound that tells you they're sending something else other than love.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Who is forcing you to read this thread?


Maybe its the same person that is forcing subscribers who are annoyed by TV Mail, to go to the message screen and read or delete them, instead of just ignoring them?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Maybe its the same person that is forcing subscribers who are annoyed by TV Mail, to go to the message screen and read or delete them, instead of just ignoring them?


I hope you're kidding. It's not even close to the same thing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I never thought I'd see this, but I just saw a commercial for DirecTV, and half of it was dedicated to TVMail. The other half was the active button.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> I hope you're kidding. It's not even close to the same thing.


I am kidding, except for the guy with the annoying green light. I really don't understand why someone can't just ignore the mail icon. Just like MysteryMan could ignore this thread, but he comes here to read it.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I thought this thread was a joke at first. I can't believe that people actually let that little envelope icon bother them so much.

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Why didn't I get a TVMail telling me G4 is toast?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jeremy W said:


> Who is forcing you to read this thread?


No one. Actually I'm a talent scout for a tentatived fall series titled "America's Biggest Whiners"!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> No one. Actually I'm a talent scout for a tentatived fall series titled "America's Biggest Whiners"!


:up: :lol:


----------



## Argee (Oct 16, 2006)

Hate TV mail..perhaps but what I really hate are M&M's. They are just so damn hard to get out of their shells.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Argee said:


> Hate TV mail..perhaps but what I really hate are M&M's. They are just so damn hard to get out of their shells.


They are a PITA to peel. !rolling

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ATARI said:


> Why didn't I get a TVMail telling me G4 is toast?


Not worth the electronic stamp?


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> No one. Actually I'm a talent scout for a tentatived fall series titled "America's Biggest Whiners"!


And, of course, you're trying out here by spending your free time trolling internet forums whining about how dumb threads are....

Let use know when you are scheduled to appear. Maybe we can get D* to send us all a TVmail message alerting us!

Actually, beyond the discussion about TVmail, I always thought this "feature" could lead to some kind of new interactive experience. In some ways, I see the new GoogleTV as a kind of an evolution of the concept.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

E91 said:


> And, of course, you're trying out here by spending your free time trolling internet forums whining about how dumb threads are....
> 
> I grant that this thread is not particularly useful and is focused on a "feature" most of us don't really give a hoot about. However, somebody who has nothing to do but drop in on threads to comment on how dumb they are probably ought to think about spending some time outside and maybe thinking about actually getting a life.


...or those telling others to get a life might think about getting a life.... :lol:


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or those telling others to get a life might think about getting a life.... :lol:


Er, you realize that you just told me to get a life, right?

Anyway, I edited that message out because I was being a bit of an asshat. Really, no need for me to get that aggressive with a poster who is just having a little fun and its not exactly an important topic anyway. I think we're all just clicking on it at this point because of the overall silliness of the discussion. So, I tried to soften that post.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

E91 said:


> Er, you realize that you just told me to get a life, right?
> 
> Anyway, I edited that message out because I was being a bit of an asshat there.


Naaaahhh...your voice here is as good as anyone else. 

But I suspect many here would agree that this much discussion on an optional-viewing feature is likely some overkill at this point.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Naaaahhh...your voice here is as good as anyone else.
> 
> But I suspect many here would agree that this much discussion on an optional-viewing feature is likely some overkill at this point.


No, I think I was being a jerk. But, I appreciated your good natured response. 

I think it is fun to have an occasional silly thread on a board. Particularly this board, because every thread is so filled with useful info. Its incredible how much I've learned here over the last few weeks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

E91 said:


> No, I think I was being a jerk. But, I appreciated your good natured response.
> 
> I think it is fun to have an occasional silly thread on a board. *Particularly this board, because every thread is so filled with useful info*. Its incredible how much I've learned here over the last few weeks.


Despite being here for years now...I still continue to be amazed how much I learn personally and how much knowledge is shared at DBSTalk.

We have all sorts of very sharp people here, and a good forum to share it.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

<lightbulb going on>

Hey wait a minute......

Is this one of those threads, like a few years ago, that has members griping at each other, to the point of getting banned, for the amusement of others?

If it is, good job, you guys had me going. :uglyhamme

If it isn't then get over the TVMail icon being there, I don't use the parental locks, but you don't hear me griping about opting out of seeing that icon on the screen. Just IGNORE IT. It is not taking up HD space, it is not slowing down your receiver, it is just a notification that you can choose to view or not. It is there for DirecTV use and I highly doubt that will let you opt out of something that you can just ignore. And if you cant ignore it, which is what they are counting on, there is a chance that you will view something that you like in it and maybe need to purchase something because of it. So it is a WIN/WIN.

Now if they start sending down non-DirecTV related info(ie sales pitches for other products) then I will be completely ignoring it.

<lightbulb off>


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kocuba said:


> <lightblub going on>
> 
> <light bulb off>


Turn out the lights.....the party's over....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

E91 said:


> No, I think I was being a jerk. But, I appreciated your good natured response.
> 
> I think it is fun to have an occasional silly thread on a board. Particularly this board, because every thread is so filled with useful info. Its incredible how much I've learned here over the last few weeks.


I never thought you were a jerk after reading your response to my post. As I have stated before just think of me as being like the former drill sergeant in that GEICO commercial.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> I never thought you were a jerk after reading your response to my post. As I have stated before just think of me as being like the former drill sergeant in that GEICO commercial.


Mamby Pamby. :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Mamby Pamby. :lol:


Now that you mentioned it this thread should be renamed "Welcome To Mamby Pamby Land"!


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

gfrang said:


> Just pretend it's not there,i really don't know what else to tell you.I view mine from time to time not the most useful feature but it doesn't bother me at all.


To all of you people that take the position of "just ignore it", you sound like the oblivious neighbor with the dog that barks all day when they say "oh it doesn't bother me, I don't even hear it, that's what dogs do". The point is that we pay for this service to see the shows that we want. The banner menu is an obtrusive, useless POS in itself and the fact that they are effectively spamming us on top of it is even worse. I don't care what type of messages they are sending, none of them are important enough for me to be bothered with. If some of you don't notice them, don't care, or even like them, keep them. For the rest of us that have no use for them and hate seeing that yellow "New" highlight EVERY TIME we change the channel on our TV's in our own home's, give us the option to opt out or turn them off. I hate spam and I hate when companies force things on me because they believe they make things better. The reason that we can't turn that banner off in the first place is so that they can force ad's to our TV's through our messages and call it TVmail. If this practice really does irritate you it only takes a couple of minutes to file a complaint with the FCC.

http://www.fcc.gov/complaints

Also, keep complaining to DTV, I know they don't listen but if you keep escalating your complaint you eventually get to somebody a little more educated and able to converse outside of a flowchart.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

rtisby said:


> To all of you people that take the position of "just ignore it", you sound like the oblivious neighbor with the dog that barks all day when they say "oh it doesn't bother me, I don't even hear it, that's what dogs do". The point is that we pay for this service to see the shows that we want. The banner menu is an obtrusive, useless POS in itself and the fact that they are effectively spamming us on top of it is even worse. I don't care what type of messages they are sending, none of them are important enough for me to be bothered with. If some of you don't notice them, don't care, or even like them, keep them. For the rest of us that have no use for them and hate seeing that yellow "New" highlight EVERY TIME we change the channel on our TV's in our own home's, give us the option to opt out or turn them off. I hate spam and I hate when companies force things on me because they believe they make things better. The reason that we can't turn that banner off in the first place is so that they can force ad's to our TV's through our messages and call it TVmail. If this practice really does irritate you it only takes a couple of minutes to file a complaint with the FCC.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/complaints
> 
> Also, keep complaining to DTV, I know they don't listen but if you keep escalating your complaint you eventually get to somebody a little more educated and able to converse outside of a flowchart.


I had hoped this thread would stay dead. Thanks


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Good call, I see no reason to hash this out again and again.


----------

